# Did make up my mind



## adriannab (Nov 20, 2019)

Did make up my mind,going to file for divorce.I had enough of my husband of a year messing with other women which I caught him once.Plus we did fight and argue a lot.I did think it over,knew I deserved better and had enough of his crap.Did go see my lawyer today and she is ready to represent me.Luckily no kids with him.I was never happy being with him after we got married.He was the very loving and caring guy and this was not him after we got married.He did put me through too much too,I was recently diagnosed with post traumatic stress disorder which I see therapist for now.My family and friends found out and they are proud of me for it.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I’m sorry your here. And stay positive things will get better.


----------



## adriannab (Nov 20, 2019)

Girl_power said:


> I’m sorry your here. And stay positive things will get better.


I am and will move on hopefully finding someone that treats me right after the break when the divorce is final.Luckily I am an Adele fan and found the right song of hers helping out in my situation,set fire to the rain


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Your are surely doing the right thing. You don't have that much invested in this guy (I know that is easy for me to say)

Your going to be better off in the long run.....no doubt !!


----------



## adriannab (Nov 20, 2019)

He did come back and I gave him the surprise.His stuff was in the garage and told him go somewhere else also I want a divorce.He wanted to work things out and I knew this coward was making a lie about it.Made him mad and left.Mom was there and told me great job standing up for myself.Mom knew which Jo Dee Messina song fit this situation with me telling him to piss off,Bye Bye


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

adriannab said:


> He did come back and I gave him the surprise.His stuff was in the garage and told him go somewhere else also I want a divorce.He wanted to work things out and I knew this coward was making a lie about it.Made him mad and left.Mom was there and told me great job standing up for myself.Mom knew which Jo Dee Messina song fit this situation with me telling him to piss off,Bye Bye


Great job! I know this isnt easy.


----------



## adriannab (Nov 20, 2019)

3Xnocharm said:


> Great job! I know this isnt easy.


He did get his things today with police there just in case.Had to come with a car trailer too,get his 1966 Mustang out of my workshop taking up space.Told him it's his and I was not helping him getting it out.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

adriannab said:


> He did get his things today with police there just in case.Had to come with a car trailer too,get his 1966 Mustang out of my workshop* taking up space.*Told him it's his and I was not helping him getting it out.


Great attitude! You got him out of your life, and his car needed to get out of your space!

You have done a great job. So glad you also have family to add emotionally support.


----------



## adriannab (Nov 20, 2019)

Adelais said:


> Great attitude! You got him out of your life, and his car needed to get out of your space!
> 
> You have done a great job. So glad you also have family to add emotionally support.


Next is seeing my lawyer on Tuesday filing for divorce,this looks like it is going to happen in December or January of next year


----------

